# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna Drôme (Putten)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna Drôme
Tolweg 13-15 
Putten (GL)

Bezoek de website van Sauna Drôme

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna Drôme (Putten).*

----------


## Yv

Het is heel lang geleden dat ik hier wel eens kwam. Als 15 jarige heb ik hier mijn eerste sauna-ervaring opgedaan. Mijn moeder nam me mee op een speciale vrouwendag. In die tijd, 20 jaar geleden, was er 1 keer per week een vrouwendag. Dit was voor mij laagdrempelig. Wat ik leuk vond was dat er een kroegensfeer heersde in de kantine/bar. Het kan natuurlijk nu veranderd zijn, maar dat weet ik niet.

----------


## waterreus

Hallo,
Ik ga graag naar sauna drome in putten.
Er is een ongedwonge sfeer.
En het leukste is om vreemde mensen te ontmoeten.
Op 17 november ga ik er weer naar toe.
Mijn vrouw kan dan niet.
Ik hoop weer vele gezellige mensen te ontmoeten.
Ook jou misshien?
Ik ben Ron 63 jaar.

Groten van mij

----------

